# Oh noez!!! I LOST ROOT!!!



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

this iz rootzwiki, i need halp. I no have rootz. HALP.








I followed this guide: http://goo.gl/YUadq 
plz tell me wat im doing wrong!!!!!!


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

lulwut? I still have root... now:
[email protected]:~# sudo ./make_me_a_sammich

[email protected]:~# sudo useradd -G {rootzwiki-admins} trsohmers


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

[email protected]:~# sudo useradd -G {rootzwiki-looked_down_upon_since_hes_not_a_moderator}


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

[email protected]:~# ./ASKING4moderatorCONSTANTLYcannothaz.sh
Moderator firewalls enabled
[email protected]:~#


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

regardless lol ironmatt thats hilarious


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

lol n00bz, only birdman can use terminal properly. u no need sudo if u ar root!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

This made my day....


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

i tend to have that affect on people...


----------

